

Visualizing Garbage Collection in Ruby and Python - jigneshhk
http://blog.codeship.com/visualizing-garbage-collection-ruby-python/?utm_content=buffer24fa8&utm_medium=social&utm_source=twitter.com&utm_campaign=buffer

======
Veedrac
I don't like the conflating of implementations and languages, since it removes
legitimacy of the alternate implementations. Please specify the runtimes.

> Whenever an object’s reference count reaches zero, Python immediately frees
> it, returning its memory to the operating system

CPython has its own allocator that steals memory into locally owned pools, so
freeing memory won't normally actually _free_ the memory. Plus, there's no
guarantee the OS would get it back anyway.

